# Your Girlfriends Mugshot



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't have one but every one else has too.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Lets see the women behind the master!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Here she is!!!!!!!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice. Water does the body good.:laugh:

It does other things good too but I am not goig to be a pervert.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Nice. Water does the body good.:laugh:
> 
> It does other things good too but I am not goig to be a pervert.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's my ex but i'm still f****** her:


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

The Last Don said:


> Here's my ex but i'm still f****** her:


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

The Last Don


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Xantarc said:


> The Last Don










damn


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

last christmas and senior prom.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice Blueprint.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Nice Blueprint.


 she goes by wobledee20 on this site.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

blueprint said:


> last christmas and senior prom.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My chick.. also a member.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

you lucky dogs.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

err, i dont have a gf...but i guess i can post pics of my exes...

ex from last year.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ex from earlier this year [well, we were dating]


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

I have seen what you guys did to peacocks pictures, no thanks, ill keep my girl out of this


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Uncle Buck said:


> I have seen what you guys did to peacocks pictures, no thanks, ill keep my girl out of this


 what have we done to peacocks pictures?


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's mine:


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Uncle Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen what you guys did to peacocks pictures, no thanks, ill keep my girl out of this
> ...


 photoshoped him holding a gay mag, jumbo dildo,etc


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

HAHAHAH

how funny!

but seriously dood... if your ex is HOT... we wanna see!!!!

I dont have an ex...









been with mine since i was 16


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> Here's my ex but i'm still f****** her:


 Lucky Guy


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

blueprint said:


> last christmas and senior prom.


 Very Nice


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

nice chicks


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

CHeck this ass out.. damn, my baby is FINE..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> Here's my ex but i'm still f****** her:


 You are one lucky mofo!


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine's in my Sig and Avatar.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> err, i dont have a gf...but i guess i can post pics of my exes...
> 
> ex from last year.


 mmmmmmm euro chicks give me wood.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Hope she doesnt come on this site,cause she hates this pic i took of her :laugh:


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

not my gf but we were dating.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> not my gf but we were dating.


 Hey doc, i have a tummy ache :rasp:


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Hope she doesnt come on this site,cause she hates this pic i took of her :laugh:


 looks like she's a Filipina


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

damnit my scanner wont work, y wont it scan if its out of ink, its completely unrelated,


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Another shot of my girl...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my fiance and I at her brother's wedding. she's 5ft. and i'm 6ft.







.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Another shot of my girl...


 You have an extremely attractive girl!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

here's my man


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> here's my man


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

babnoy said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > here's my man










you don't like my man


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

is he gay?


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> My chick.. also a member.


 who is it


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

camotekid said:


> is he gay?


 euhmmm he could be a girl.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> here's my man



















no comment


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

camotekid said:


> is he gay?


 Look the avatar and the picture "OF HIS MAN"







are the same.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> here's my man


 he's cute Olympia!

Heres mine... also a member here. This is an old pic - us at our grad in 2002.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

hyphen said:


> err, i dont have a gf...but i guess i can post pics of my exes...
> 
> ex from last year.


Hyphen, your ex girl is hot. Hook me up!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> The Last Don said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my ex but i'm still f****** her:
> ...


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am a lucky mofo with no women.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Her is my girlfriend of 4 years Jen , Im sure you all have seen this pic before


Do they look similar to each other???


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

no way in hell ima put a pic of my gf up on this site. P fury, not jerk off to my gf fury.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> no way in hell ima put a pic of my gf up on this site. P fury, not jerk off to my gf fury.


 what a hater


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Methuzela said:
> 
> 
> > no way in hell ima put a pic of my gf up on this site. P fury, not jerk off to my gf fury.
> ...


 I agree!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> camotekid said:
> 
> 
> > is he gay?
> ...


 oh yeah how funny.
that IS my man


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Puddjuice said:
> 
> 
> > camotekid said:
> ...


 William Bradley is a chick


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

William Bradley is a very indiginous Female Name.

:laugh:

how are we suppose to know.


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> not my gf but we were dating.


 Daym...she's got a big neck. Must be a powerlifter.
(Just f'n w/ya)


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

blueprint said:


> William Bradley is a very indiginous Female Name.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> how are we suppose to know.


 I like it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

babnoy said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Her is my girlfriend of 4 years Jen , Im sure you all have seen this pic before
> ...


HAHAHAHAHa














Dumbshit .......









Sorry I dont like and post pics of (Ugly Japenese underage little girls) son


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

RUBY84......how you do'in..


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > William Bradley is a very indiginous Female Name.
> ...


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'll give everyone a hint. If someone tells you that this <insert picture here> is their girlfriend, and all they have is webcam shots. Then it isn't their girlfriend.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

blueprint said:


> William Bradley is a very indiginous Female Name.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> how are we suppose to know.


 You didnt know shes a girl?? A damn hot one at that :laugh:


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

damn of u got hot girls, too bad i dont got a camera


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > William Bradley is a very indiginous Female Name.
> ...


 nope, i always thought he was a dude... i mean c'mon, William Bradley.... can you blame me.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 yes I can








she only posts her pic up all the time and what guy do you know that puts his pic in his sig ? 
especially one that looks like that ?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i have no idea, i just thought he was homosexual... since he posted pictures of cats and stuff.... i guess it just slipped my mind.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i have no idea, i just thought he was homosexual... since he posted pictures of cats and stuff.... i guess it just slipped my mind.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

nope ok I just got it.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That dude is so fuckin lucky.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> especially one that looks like that ?:rock:


 What does "like that" mean, exacly?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > especially one that looks like that ?:rock:
> ...


 Read what Blueprint said and you should have an idea


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Genin said:


> my fiance and I at her brother's wedding. she's 5ft. and i'm 6ft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shes f*cking hot! You lucky dog.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Sorry WB.... didn't mean to disrespect or nothing, just didn't realize you were a girl... my mistake.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Sorry WB.... didn't mean to disrespect or nothing, just didn't realize you were a girl... my mistake.


 *cough cough*

Sisssy :rasp:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


>











nice girl.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

is that your pic in ur avatar?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

this is my gf of 2 months.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> is that your pic in ur avatar?


 yes


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

wheres the rest?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> wheres the rest?


 I got better ones









But i would never show :laugh:


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

its all good, i got a great imagination.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> its all good, i got a great imagination.


 Im sure if your nice enough to her she may grace you with them


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

im not sure if i wanna be teased like that!


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Peacock said:


> CHeck this ass out.. damn, my baby is FINE..


 i think the starter of this thread meant a bitch not a bike


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you doods got some fine girls... or had...

Last Don... youre the man!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> no way in hell ima put a pic of my gf up on this site. P fury, not jerk off to my gf fury.


 Now who ever does that has straight up problems. Not only to jerk it to someone else's gf, but to find ichick pics on a Piranha Board.

Damn..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That is some pretty demented sh*t, but then again...this is the internet. You just never know.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> That is some pretty demented sh*t, but then again...this is the internet. You just never know.


I jerk it to that ms.natt chicks pic all teh time.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > That is some pretty demented sh*t, but then again...this is the internet. You just never know.
> ...


 I dont blame you


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

heres a pic of my future wife!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

TRICKDADDY2KG said:


> heres a pic of my future wife!!


 that's one big ass.....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i fear the ghetto booty.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranhafurynut said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > CHeck this ass out.. damn, my baby is FINE..
> ...


 that's the only "girl" neal can get


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Hey doc, i have a tummy ache


hey what can i say - sars is on the uprise.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> piranhafurynut said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 1 things fo sho.. this girl has some serious "PUT_OUT"


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> 1 things fo sho.. this girl has some serious "PUT_OUT"


-lame








jk


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > Hey doc, i have a tummy ache
> 
> 
> hey what can i say - sars is on the uprise.


 SARS affects the respiratory system...not the stomach


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> SARS affects the respiratory system...not the stomach


*what are you tryin to say here*? i try to be funny and i get shot at -WTF?
i went from this face-








back to this type of face








in about 15 minutes of beinng on pfury.








-that, is WEAK.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> SARS affects the respiratory system...not the stomach


i know...- check the pic duuuhhh.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

TRICKDADDY2KG said:


> heres a pic of my future wife!!


 Big booty


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Slylies ex version 3.4


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

nice slylie. what coast is that...- seeing as your in hell and all?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Version 6.3


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

ver. 10.3


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

The last one is my ex fiancee actually.. and were talking about getting back together.









shes here again on the left.


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> nope ok I just got it.










wow william bradley is a hot chick


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> nice slylie. what coast is that...- seeing as your in hell and all?


 Thats the south coast of lake ontario, canada.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

thats cool.







-lol ...eh?

so she would be the updated version 10.4 of 10.3?

oh since i havent lookes at the north america map recently what ocean or body of water is that?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

pirayaboy said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > nope ok I just got it.
> ...


 yea shes as fine as they come!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

slylie said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > nice slylie. what coast is that...- seeing as your in hell and all?
> ...


 Where Is that Slyie, Wasaga beach? My folks have a cottage on Lake Muskoka, it's good times, I make the trip down from hali once or twice a year to chill Up in Ontar ri ari o!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

timmy said:


> Here she is!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...chug steph..chug


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Hmmm
i am looking for photos of my boy friend.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

heres another


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As the song goes "I wish they all could be California"


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

bobme said:


> Hmmm
> i am looking for photos of my boy friend.


 Dude no, lol


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> As the song goes "I wish they all could be California"


 i love cali.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

garybusey said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > BAMBINO said:
> ...


 acutually its sauble beach.









i try to avoid wassaga/sauble/bomb beach.... a bit too crowded for my taste.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

heres my ex

but sometimes shell come over and **** around awhile


----------

